# Help with 80 yard aiming



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

advice:aim high :secret:


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

if you are shooting nfaa field shoots you only shoot one arrow on a 14 target course or two if you shoot a 28 target field round, which is the 80 yard walk-up. It's easier now with the faster bows on the market but the simpliest way is to put your sixty yard pin on the bullseye look at your 40 yard pin and raise your 60 up to that spot. hopefully you will still have a spot on the target butt to aim at, back in the day when we shot 200 fps the 60 yard pin was usually way up in the blue sky and you just hoped for a 4 ring and the two points doesn't hurt you much, 5 is a bonsus at 80 yds shooting BHFS (pins).


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 3, 2013)

is that what is referred to as "stacking pins"? I heard someone use that term...would that also work using the 60 and 50 yard pins to shoot 70 yards... if so I get it! Also not to highjack my own thread, but what factors does one take into account to determine what style of shooting is right for them...ie, freestyle or bow hunter freestyle, I will never hunt, and I will be shooting indoors and outdoors, what are the reasons someone chooses one over the other...since I just started I would like to make that decision early. I haven't invested to much money at this point, I tried to search for a thread about this and came up empty...someone must have posted this question in the passed, but darn if I can find it.
Any helpful links would help, Thanks


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

One shoots the style they like have the most FUN with!! I have shot both freestyle and bowhunterfreestyle (which I currently shoot), with freestyle you set the scope on the number and aim at the center every time.. With BHFS you have your 5 fixed pins and one has to learn to work those 5 pins to get all the different yardages that you shoot in Field and Hunter rounds. Like 48 yards, hold you 50 yard pin in the spot and see were the arrows group it should be a little high, so when you see how much you hold the 50 pin that much low to make the arrows go in the middle. A lot more work than Freestyle but for me that's what makes BHFS Fun, you have to think more!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Figure out where you need to hold and let it eat. It's ONE arrow per half.....even most FS guys don't stress over the 80.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bowtechky said:


> if you are shooting nfaa field shoots you only shoot one arrow on a 14 target course or two if you shoot a 28 target field round, which is the 80 yard walk-up. It's easier now with the faster bows on the market but the simpliest way is to put your sixty yard pin on the bullseye look at your 40 yard pin and raise your 60 up to that spot. hopefully you will still have a spot on the target butt to aim at, back in the day when we shot 200 fps the 60 yard pin was usually way up in the blue sky and you just hoped for a 4 ring and the two points doesn't hurt you much, 5 is a bonsus at 80 yds shooting BHFS (pins).


Actually, you should hold your sixty pin at 12 o-clock just off the dot, then reference the 40 pin to raise the 60 pin to that spot, and that should put you in the dot.


----------



## yeahyeah (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, all the responses are greatly appreciated, this is a great site, lots of good info and advise!!!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

use your 60 yd pin and look over your peep


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

everyone I know sights there bubble at 80yrd's then move there pins from there. I have heard that it is not legal but that doesn't seem to stop them. I am really not sure if it's legal our not might want to check.


----------



## PhilBowtechCPXL (Mar 12, 2013)

I just use a 7 Pin sight from Black Gold. Are 7 Pins legal in 3D shoots?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

PhilBowtechCPXL said:


> I just use a 7 Pin sight from Black Gold. Are 7 Pins legal in 3D shoots?


I don't know about 3-D shoots, but even if they were, I wouldn't use that many; too easy to mess up and "grab" the wrong pin.

I do know that for NFAA, you cannot have more than 5 FIXED sight pins, however.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

coastiehunter2 said:


> everyone I know sights there bubble at 80yrd's then move there pins from there. I have heard that it is not legal but that doesn't seem to stop them. I am really not sure if it's legal our not might want to check.


Some can "use" that, some can't. Better off to work with your setup to get it so that the only distance you aren't somewhere on the spot with at least ONE pin, "Might" be that 80 yarder.
I never shot into the 540s and lower 550's with BHFS equipment until I quit setting the 5 pins for 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 yds, and went with a more workable system that was based upon my bow/arrow combination!

I'd have to go back into my journals for what my pin settings were, but they were NOT on "even" yardages like those so commonly used by newbies and mid-level BHFS shooters.

Obviously the only distance that could be troublesome was that 80 yarder, but if I recall, I put the bottom pin on the very top of the paper at 12 o'clock and would often get the '5" or a guaranteed "4" unless I muffed the shot left or right. For 70 yards, my bottom pin was at the very top of the bullseye. The others were set so that either one or two pins were on some part of the bull or the X-ring.
It took some doing and some learning of the system for those pesky hunter rounds, but the "system" once mastered worked really well for me.

Now with today's faster bows and carbon arrows, it would be even easier to get this worked out.
Oh, and there is nothing wrong with using a pin and aiming at the bottom of the bullseye either...OR there is nothing wrong with using the pins in the very top or bottom of the peep site either! You just cannot MOVE the peep site or the pins or the site extension or the poundage of the bow, and you cannot change arrow sizes or weights either during the scoring round. ALL arrows in your quiver MUST be of the same weight and size and length and fletched the same, with allowances for wear and tear.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## pahuntr (Jan 4, 2004)

yeahyeah said:


> Hello, new to the game (beginning of the year) and need a bit of advice...have been sighting the bow in this week and found that all was straight forward except I am not sure what to do about an 80 yard pin. I am shooting a compound bow with a Real Deal 5 pin sight, I have set it up to use the pins for 20, 30 40, 50 and 60 yards, I seem to be able to hold the target just above the bubble level at the bottom and use the center wire for my 70 yard shot, now it gets tricky...80 yards for me is smack dab in the center of the ring below the level and I must cover the entire target to hit it, not a whole lot of accuracy using this method, Is there a cheat to do this or must I raise all my pins in my ring so as to use the bubble level I am using for 70 for my 80. I do not want to do this because I like the view I have in the ring at this point, I think it would be to crowded at the top and I like the field of view I have above the 20 pin...I have not used the longer distance pins yet, but all the outside field courses in this area have a fair amount of 70 and 80 yard shots, and I would like to get into field courses this spring and summer. All help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> -Adam


You might try 25, 35, 45, 55, & 65 or even 30, 40, 50, 60, & 70. Should be able to find somewhere on the target to hold with one of those setups.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I am an AAFS shooter but in the early 1980s I liked to play with fixed pins just to aggrivate the fixed pins guys. Now this was with 125 grain screw-ins, so my 229 fps FS arrows were a little slower. Levels were not allowed and the fixed pins could not be mounted in a large ring either.

Anyway, I set my pins at 15, 30, 45, 60, and 76 yards. The idea was to put the 76 pin on the bottom of the paper for the 70 and just slightly above the paper at 80.

All of the other shots required me to pick a spot and aim at it, whereas most people with 10 yars pin spacing just gap between two pins.

Today, bows are too fast to have a 15 and a 30. But you get the idea. There may be some combination.

I do not believe there is any restriction on the size of the level, if that is any help.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jim that is a good point.....you do not have to use the "standard" pin gaps. I don't shoot pins at all really anymore really even for hunting. But when I do i set my 1st pin in the 25-28 yd range. With the speed of todays bows if your shooting over 270 you don't really need to have the 1st pin at 20 and the 2nd at 30. You can find where you need to hold on the bunny with whatever your 1st pin is in one or two tries....the 15, 20 and 25 you can pretty much hold in the dot and at 30 you have to hold a touch high. 

My next pin is then 40 yds....then 50...then 60 and then 70. It works well for me....and until a few years ago the only time I had ever broke a 540 it was using this same pin setup.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

20-60 always worked well for [email protected] 272-275 fps. even yardage is alot easier to remember for me. you just have to learn where to hold.alot of bhfs guys shoot 30-70 but thats to many shots off the target for me . there is only 2 [email protected] if you get a 4 on both of them thats still a 558 if you hit the rest. dont stress over 2 shots try to keep everything 65 and under in the 5 ring:wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

bopo2 said:


> 20-60 always worked well for [email protected] 272-275 fps. even yardage is alot easier to remember for me. you just have to learn where to hold.alot of bhfs guys shoot 30-70 but thats to many shots off the target for me . there is only 2 [email protected] if you get a 4 on both of them thats still a 558 if you hit the rest. dont stress over 2 shots try to keep everything 65 and under in the 5 ring:wink:


I'm with you. There are 32 shots that I work off of my 20 yard pin. For the 65 and 70, I practice where to hold on the target. For the 80, I stack the pins.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

ccwilder3 said:


> I'm with you. There are 32 shots that I work off of my 20 yard pin. For the 65 and 70, I practice where to hold on the target. For the 80, I stack the pins.


Yes there are a lot more shots with a even hold verses a 25-65 gap or 30-80 but I know a lot of great shooters that shoot that way .
The 80 is a bonus in my book if I get it great if not o well :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Yes there are a lot more shots with a even hold verses a 25-65 gap or 30-80 but I know a lot of great shooters that shoot that way .
> The 80 is a bonus in my book if I get it great if not o well :wink:


If I recall, the last 2 field rounds we shot, you maxed out your bonus card on the 80 WU . :yield::eyebrows:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

lol was a lil luck involved in those :wink:


mag41vance said:


> If I recall, the last 2 field rounds we shot, you maxed out your bonus card on the 80 WU . :yield::eyebrows:


----------



## dhash (Sep 13, 2012)

I shoot 20 30 40 50 70. With that I shoot 60 with the 70 pin at the bottom of the peep and hold 80 off the bull at the top of the peep. 25 is the top of the peep using 20 pin. 35 is top of the peep 30 pin. You can adjust for each distance on the hunter based on the placement of the pin in the peep.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I put an HHA sight on my bow and can finally hit the 80yd target with some consistancy.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

zmanastronomy said:


> I put an HHA sight on my bow and can finally hit the 80yd target with some consistancy.


Well then you don't have a sight that can be used in the class that is being discussed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

do you find your impact points change with lighting conditions?


dhash said:


> I shoot 20 30 40 50 70. With that I shoot 60 with the 70 pin at the bottom of the peep and hold 80 off the bull at the top of the peep. 25 is the top of the peep using 20 pin. 35 is top of the peep 30 pin. You can adjust for each distance on the hunter based on the placement of the pin in the peep.


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

i always looked at the 80 yrd target topick up a point over most of the field who said "who Cares its just 2pts"


----------



## dhash (Sep 13, 2012)

I do not seem to have any difference. Now saying that. I live in Arizona and most times I shoot it is SUNNY. So the conditions are always close to the same. Have you had an issue with lighting? I never thought about it.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

dhash said:


> I do not seem to have any difference. Now saying that. I live in Arizona and most times I shoot it is SUNNY. So the conditions are always close to the same. Have you had an issue with lighting? I never thought about it.


Yes I have had days when the light really plays a part in my sight picture and peep size .


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Actually, you should hold your sixty pin at 12 o-clock just off the dot, then reference the 40 pin to raise the 60 pin to that spot, and that should put you in the dot.


Method I always used back when I shot BHFSL and later BHFS. Worked pretty well. Yeah...you have to be careful not to lose your windage when you elevate the 60 yards pin and the tartet disappears, but this method will work.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

"do you find your impact points change with lighting conditions?"

Yes, but more right/left than up/down.
On our field range it is sort of an out-and-back layout.
So the sun is on your right one way and left the other way.
Both for me and my shooting buddy we shoot to the left on the way back.
Seems like arrow impact is moved toward the sun.

We both observe the same effect with our freestyle bows, but to a much lesser extent.


----------

